# WET11 Setup - Help!!



## Vyper (Mar 30, 2003)

i just got a Wireless-G router and a WET11 wireless ethernet bridge. According to the instructions to have the Wireless Ethernet Bridge respond, I have to find all open ethernet bridges from the setup cd, but the Setup CD is only for Windows... so, who can be the first to save me from going into cardiac arrest and tell me I didn't just waste 200 bucks?


----------



## jeepster485 (Apr 2, 2003)

As far as I know, most router and networking devices have an alternative way to connecting to them.  Like many wireless routers have an HTML setup as well as the CD.  Some have to be telnetted to.  Find the default IP address of the device, plug it into your computer via Ethernet.  Give you computer a manual IP in the same range (if router is 192.168.1.1 then set your computers IP address to something like 192.168.1.2; the subnet mask would be 255.255.255.0 and you would have make sure that the first 3 sets of numbers match the numbers for the device).  Go into a web browser and type the IP address for the network device.  If the device has the HTML abilities, a dialog will pop up asking for name and password or something like that.  You could also go into Terminal and telnet to the device.  Hopefully that helps.


----------

